# How do I remove my antenna on my 69'????



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

I need to replace my telescopic antenna on the passenger fender and I'm not sure how to gain access:confused. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I think your gonna have to remove that fender jimchevy..... I believe the factory says you can remove the inner fender to access it but that's not an easy task either and your gonna increase your risk of damaging something.

Maybe someone else on here can chime in with another way, but I don't think you're gonna have a choice.

Good luck! (btw, I've gotta replace the power ant. on my Riviera and I'll have to do the same thing ) :cheers


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ALKYGTO although I was hoping that was NOT the answer Can anybody else confirm this? I ordered a service repair manual but it won't get here for about another week. I was hoping the procedure might be listed in there. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, you're going to have to remove the fender, or the inner fender at least. I'm not positive even removing the inner fender will do it for you though. There's a tab on the antenna bracket underneath the fender that screws to the inner structure, so even if you remove the round nut on top of the fender around the antenna base the antenna still won't come out.

Of course, to remove the fender the hood has to come off too. 

It's probably easier to remove the fender and inner fender as a unit. Let's see --- there are screws at the front bottom that tie the valance to the fender that'll have to come out, then two screws at the bottom front that secure the inner fender to the core support (one of those also mounts the short bracket for the bottom corner of the fender, I think), one screw on the top front tying the fender to the top of the core support, two screws on the inside rear of the inner fender that tie it to the firewall, two more at the rear bottom edge of the fender, three more at the rear top of the fender: one to the side of the cowl in front of the door, one on top of the cowl, one more to the firewall. You can leave the hood hinge on the inside of the fender.

One thinig you can try: remove the hood, and all the screws at the "rear" of the fender (3 on top, two on bottom, two inside the inner fender wheel well) - then loosen but don't completely remove the two screws on the inner fender front down low that connect it to the core support. If you're careful, that *might* let you pull the rear edge of the fender out away from the body enough to get to all the fasteners and remove/replace the antenna. Just be careful and don't put too much pressure on it so you don't bend anything or crack the paint.

Bear


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

BearGFR said:


> Yeah, you're going to have to remove the fender, or the inner fender at least. I'm not positive even removing the inner fender will do it for you though. There's a tab on the antenna bracket underneath the fender that screws to the inner structure, so even if you remove the round nut on top of the fender around the antenna base the antenna still won't come out.
> 
> Of course, to remove the fender the hood has to come off too.
> 
> ...



:agree, I had to pull everything to change antenna on front passenger side.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

BearGFR- thanks for detailing the procedure! I hate to do it but it needs to be replaced. I was hoping I could maybe reach it by removing the glovebox liner.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jimchevy said:


> BearGFR- thanks for detailing the procedure! I hate to do it but it needs to be replaced. I was hoping I could maybe reach it by removing the glovebox liner.


Wouldn't that be nice.... but no, she no workee that way. Even with the liner out, there are still two layers of sheet metal between you and the antenna: the panel underneath the interior kick panel and also the outside of the cowl. Those two layers form the air passage that directs air from the heater a/c blower motor into the passenger compartment.

Bear


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

UPDATE- I thought I needed a new antenna assembly and upon further inspection, the base was fine,I just needed a new mast. My buddy had a non-telescopic one that he gave me and it fits fine! I still have to go thru with getting in there behind the fender because the base is loose but it sure looks alot better with a mast in there.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Most bases tighten from the outside, there might be a nut under the mast you can tighten.


----------

